# Afghan Police surrender strategic Faryab valley to Taliban



## BHarwana

Mar 06, 2017 - 12:14
MAIMANA (Pajhwok): The Khwaja Sabzposh district chief in northwestern Faryab province has accused policemen of handing over the strategic Shahsawar valley to the Taliban.

Abdullah Masumi told Pajhwok Afghan News three policemen conspired to surrender the strategic area to the insurgents on Sunday night.

He said four reserve police personnel were stationed in the valley, including Niamatullah who invited the fighters and gave them the valley’s control early in the morning.

Mansour Ahmad, a police commander in the area, said the three policemen had recently joined the force. They took away three weapons and a walkie-talkie.

The strategic valley was also surrendered to the Taliban a month back.


http://www.pajhwok.com/en/2017/03/06/police-surrender-strategic-faryab-valley-taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

I can not see India and USA effectively maintaining the Afghanistan security. We need China Pakistan Russia and Iran to make joint efforts to secure the war torn country of Afghanistan as all four neighbors have security concerns in the area and the current Puppet afghan gov is not able to handle the situation. The NDS is working more for RAW rather than deploying it resources to secure Afghanistan. India has introduced corruption in the Afghan Gov institute and thus is hurting the country and the future of Afghan youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hassan Guy

You had one job...

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## YeBeWarned

in coming years , Afghanistan will see a bloody battle between Afghan Taliban and ISIS ...
USA, India will be supporting ISIS, and Russia ,Iran and maybe China will be supporting Afghan Taliban ..
we should seal our Borders asap ..

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Path-Finder

This has to be a bitch slap in the faces of ghani and NDS+Karzai+NorthernAlliance who only have one purpose in life and that is to be bacha baaz at the hands of the indians. karzai the barking dog who doesn't believe in Durrand line, NDS the extension of RAW and Northern Alliance the old communist scum who are now licking America's shoes.

What can possibly go wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Path-Finder said:


> This has to be a bitch slap in the faces of ghani and NDS+Karzai+NorthernAlliance who only have one purpose in life and that is to be bacha baaz at the hands of the indians. karzai the barking dog who doesn't believe in Durrand line, NDS the extension of RAW and Northern Alliance the old communist scum who are now licking America's shoes.
> 
> What can possibly go wrong



I thought Afghan Taliban had to fight for Afghanistan but at the current rate they will have the whole Afghanistan gifted to them and After that NDS can move to India along Ghani.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MultaniGuy

Afghab Taliban are winning the war in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

BHarwana said:


> I thought Afghan Taliban had to fight for Afghanistan but at the current rate they will have the whole Afghanistan gifted to them and After that NDS can move to India along Ghani.


I remember when Iraq was being terrorised by civil war there was a surge of some sort where extra troops were deployed which was a ploy an eyewash to show the public. What they actually did was approached all these factions and made them a huge offer in sum of money and weapons. this is where Iraqis and afghans differ. Iraqis took both the money and weapons thinking they had gained a leverage over the yanks but the yanks went on a campaign to assassinate and drone all these leaders and their key lieutenants which decimated them.

They tried the same thing in afghanistan but the afghans unlike the iraqis are a made of some other clay as a result the taliban are not going anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Simple question : why do we always hear of the 'ANP' Afghan National Police, where is the Afghan army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

jamal18 said:


> Simple question : why do we always hear of the 'ANP' Afghan National Police, where is the Afghan army?



Afghan army does not exist just like Iraqi army does not exist. There are just some divisions that are relatively well trained and thats all. The overwhelming majority of Afghan army does not exist and the job is done by "local police" 
(militias and thugs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Afghan Taliban will come back to power.

Mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

another point on the "Blame Pakistan List"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

We should immediately open the offices of Afghan Taliban in Islamabad.. They are now ruler of Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Higgs Boson said:


> Indeed eminent battle
> ISIS = Israel, India, CIA
> Taliban = KSA, US Govt not CIA and probably China
> 
> And Northern Alliance aka Afghan Govt = Iran
> 
> We should be out of this match seal the border and watch the match.


Afghan Govt=US its western allies, India and Iran


----------



## War Thunder

Higgs Boson said:


> Indeed eminent battle
> ISIS = Israel, India, CIA
> Taliban = KSA, US Govt not CIA and probably China
> 
> And Northern Alliance aka Afghan Govt = Iran
> 
> We should be out of this match seal the border and watch the match.




KSA and Taliban....and now? You must have come out of cave mate...


----------



## AKD

Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


----------



## Arsalan

So have the media to our west found out that the policemen were ISI agents or is this a well kept secret of the evil security agency?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Afghanistan is a massive failure. Pakistan should not burn its hands. Keep the border closed, repatriate Afghans and watch from a safe distance.


----------



## I.R.A

BHarwana said:


> He said *four reserve police personnel were stationed* in the valley




Four people guarding the whole valley? How big is this valley? And why is it strategic?

Its not making any sense .................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Let other handle Afghanistan its not our headache. We should seal our border and not let them use their land against Pakistan and let our land not be used against them. Let their brother India and USA handle them. Afghanistan is like quicksand who ever enter will vanishes or tarnish.
Leave Afghanistan to them and let them sort out their problem.

What else you can expect from Afghanistan police good for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

What a joke they're making out of the US taxpayers money!!! And, what a commensurate comedy show is being run right at DC!!! When _Allah-u Azimshshan _closes a door it can't be opened, and when HE opens a door it can't be closed...



jamal18 said:


> Simple question : why do we always hear of the 'ANP' Afghan National Police, where is the Afghan army?


I think a good number of Afgan officers were trained by India!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awan68

Arsalan mehmud said:


> We should immediately open the offices of Afghan Taliban in Islamabad.. They are now ruler of Afghanistan


We dont need to, afghan taliban are owned by us, supplied, trained and led by us, we dont need to open an office to show our support...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

BHarwana said:


> I thought Afghan Taliban had to fight for Afghanistan but at the current rate they will have the whole Afghanistan gifted to them and After that NDS can move to India along Ghani.


_Arkadashim, it _is called _Murad-i Ilahi..._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

maximuswarrior said:


> Afghanistan is a massive failure. Pakistan should not burn its hands. Keep the border closed, repatriate Afghans and watch from a safe distance.


The afghan border is porous, if Pakistan does not intervene India will use its soil against Pakistan and will keep sending waves of pawns to strike inside Pakistan better Pakistan play the same role that it played during Soviet invasion,,, and make life difficult for occupying forces,,, if Pakistan doesn't apply aggressive policy it will become a sitting duck to be sandwiched from both sides.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

when all the forces failed to defeat taliban they introduce isis to counter each other but it wont be that easy as well cauz afgan taliban are much more strong then isis and soon this isis will also be history.

I WOUNDER IF BOTH TALIBANS AND ISIS JOINED HANDS INSTEAD OF FIGHTING EACH OTHER THEN WHAT WILL HAPPEN???
TO PUT ISIS AGAINST TALIBANS IS NOT A WISE IDEA IT MAY GET BACK FIRE AND GOD FORBID IF IT DOSE GET BACK FIRE THEN ALL THE NEIGHBORING COUNTRIES ARE IN BIG TROUBLE


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Just give the options to PAK Army and then we would secure Bordering countries interests along with our interests
USA will lose power in Afghanistan


----------



## Zephyrus

AKD said:


> Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


 Be our guests, you're more than welcomed to try but after you lose don't try to pin the blame on us, we have better things to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

war in Afghanistan won't b highlighted be wrld media. it's more important to keep CIA-NDS-RAW jobs running. Pentagon, on the other hand, wanting this war into new height to draw down, specially, China here. because if they can make China engaged in such a tiresome anti-terror ops where already USA has foothold they'll try to make it harder for China to b engaged for long.

what's it benefits them!!?? specially, it'll make China a lill nervous and lagg for sometimes atleast with it's ONE BELT ONE ROAD (OBOR) initiatives. india just takin' a small piece of it, CPEC!!


----------



## __Jihadi__

http://www.pajhwok.com/en/2017/03/06/145-pakistani-rockets-hit-kunar-overnight-police
ASADABAD (Pajhwok): Police on Monday claimed Pakistani forces fired 145 rockets into eastern Kunar province last night, causing financial losses to residents.

Kunar police chief Maj. Gen. Juma Gul Hemat told Pajhwok Afghan News 145 rockets were fired from across the border into Khas Kunar and Sarkano districts last night. 

The shelling did not cause casualties but inflicted heavy financial losses on people, he said: “Pakistani aircrafts were seen flying along the Durand Line today’s morning but it is not clear whether they bombed or not”.

Afghan security forces were ready to strongly defend their country, Hemat said.

Local officials and residents say Pakistan forces have been firing rockets into Kunar, Nangarhar and other provinces over the past four years.

After recent terrorist attacks in Pakistan two weeks ago, the country has since closed all major border crossings to Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

BHarwana said:


> The Khwaja Sabzposh district chief in northwestern Faryab province has accused policemen of handing over the strategic Shahsawar valley to the Taliban.
> 
> Abdullah Masumi told Pajhwok Afghan News three policemen conspired to surrender the strategic area to the insurgents on Sunday night.


Why the hell is this district chief blaming these poor policemen for. He needs be educated by the NDS folks that it is Pakistan and ISI that conspired this handing over of a strategic valley, stupid. 


BHarwana said:


> Mansour Ahmad, a police commander in the area, said the three policemen had recently joined the force. *They took away three weapons and a walkie-talkie.*


When the next time an Afghan or Indian ask where the Talibans are getting their weapons from, please point them to this news. 

The Afghan state is a joke and it is BS to say Afghanistan is spiraling into chaos, it is already in chaos. I just hope the Afghan Talibans quickly wipe out this fake Kabul regime and then counter the threat of ISIS. The more time it is taken for them to get in control of Afghanistan, the more space scums like ISIS and Ahrar will have. And this is a danger none of the regional countries can ignore.


----------



## SHAH820

AKD said:


> Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


so what do you think they were doing since 2001??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

User said:


> Four people guarding the whole valley? How big is this valley? And why is it strategic?
> 
> Its not making any sense .................



You forgot, 1 Afghan is equal to 9999 Punjabi Army. They don't need more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StrategyMaster

AKD said:


> Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


and it shouldn't be slipped away at the first place with the help of USA ... lol


----------



## BHarwana

Well things are moving quick.
here is the new development.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/afghan-talibans-political-negotiators-visit-china.482084/


----------



## Saho

Afghan war = Vietnam 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

* 8 police defect to Taliban in Ghazni’s Gilan *

GHAZNI (Pajhwok): Eight policemen including a post commander have surrendered to the Taliban in Gilan district of central Ghazni province, an official said on Monday. Ghazni police spokesman, Fahim Amarkhail, told Pajhwok Afghan News the policemen

http://www.pajhwok.com/en/subscription-required?redirect_from=478231


----------



## MUHAMMAD TAYYAB YAMIN

BHarwana said:


> Mar 06, 2017 -
> What we need to do is seal our borders again
> people blame Trump because of his travel bans but he's cautious taking steps before proxies can enter America
> Sealing afghan and Iran border can prevent proxies from entering Pakistan for this very cause we will have to enhance our capabilities of monitoring and maneuvering in this border area


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

BHarwana said:


> * 8 police defect to Taliban in Ghazni’s Gilan *
> 
> GHAZNI (Pajhwok): Eight policemen including a post commander have surrendered to the Taliban in Gilan district of central Ghazni province, an official said on Monday. Ghazni police spokesman, Fahim Amarkhail, told Pajhwok Afghan News the policemen
> 
> http://www.pajhwok.com/en/subscription-required?redirect_from=478231


Afgans are clever folks - they're always with the winning side...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

HAKIKAT said:


> Afgans are clever folks - they're always with the winning side...


There are varieties of afghans and the ones who side with foreign occupants are often the minority group, Then their are those who put empires in a grave. Highly polarised country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Starlord said:


> in coming years , Afghanistan will see a bloody battle between Afghan Taliban and ISIS ...
> USA, India will be supporting ISIS, and Russia ,Iran and maybe China will be supporting Afghan Taliban ..





> we should seal our Borders asap .










AKD said:


> Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


and then the taliban will get it back again and without anybody's help at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistani Exile said:


> You forgot, 1 Afghan is equal to 9999 Punjabi Army. They don't need more.



Hmmmm the remaining one which they don't count must be the reason for all their troubles. A round number would have helped them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

AKD said:


> Don't worry Afghanistan will get it back with help of US


US is no more interested, only solution seems deployment of Indian Army in Afghanistan.


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

> We should immediately open the offices of Afghan Taliban in Islamabad.. They are now ruler of Afghanistan


----------



## BetterPakistan

Alarming situation. Pakistan should speed up its efforts of fencing its border with Afghanistan.


----------



## LionofPakistan

Afghan Taliban got support from local people as they win people heart when they ruled Afghanistan. 
Its Afghan people choice who they want them to rule



MenTos~inj3cTor~MoZiilla said:


>


Taliban already controlling a massive area of Afghan


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

LionofPakistan said:


> Afghan Taliban got support from local people as they win people heart when they ruled Afghanistan.
> Its Afghan people choice who they want them to rule
> 
> 
> Taliban already controlling a massive area of Afghan


Afghan ppl don't want to be the puppet of America etc but their gov is. The real Taliban are fighting against America, not Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

The Taliban controls much territory in Afghanistan. I don't support the Afghan taliban as many of my countrymen do but I do think that there are flaws in Afghanistan causing such problems. It is Afghanistans fault that it gave India a free hand and allowed it to use its territory to harm Pakistan in order to see a free Pashtunistan. Other than Pakistani pashtuns not wanting this Afghanistan will never see a pashtunistan merged with Afghanistan. It is dreaming and living in the past. I have seen their hostility. It is a policy built on hate and hate for our existance. For example Afghanistan did not accept our independence even in 47 and was the only country opposing it. This was bound to create hatred.

The current spiral in Pak Afghan relations is because of Afghans long held preconcieved notions and policies.


----------



## AsianLion

Afghan police takes it and then looses it again to Taliban, looks like they are both playing war of attrition against US govt sponsored money and equipment


----------

